# My heart is ruling my head - I need an objective opinion



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Although I have only been on the forum for a short while - you all seem to have such good balanced views that I am confident someone can advise me. 

We are looking for a puppy & decided that we'd wait till we return from a 2 week holiday at the beginning of June. So as you all know, I've been searching for breeders etc with that timescale in mind.

Today, I have been sent an email from a breeder whom I sent a general enquiry to - they have a puppy ready now - a cancellation. Perfect ***, perfect colour for us & I've fallen in love. 

My question is therefore, should I do it ? By the time we go away he'll be almost 6 months old. The breeder also takes boarders or mum would have him. Is that too young to leave ?

Honest opinions please.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Honest opinion is no its not too young to leave, 6 months is plenty big enough to leave a dog for a holiday and its brilliant the pup can go back to the breeder while you are away. If everything else about the puppy is perfect I wouldn't let a holiday stand in the way. It will will be a good experience for your puppy to have time away from home and he will be well looked after while you are away! 
Good luck!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lisa, 

I don’t think we’ve ‘spoken’ before. My name is Turi and my partner Marcus and I are bringing home our female Cockapoo puppy in just under three weeks. 

I understand your concern regarding leaving the puppy at six months – in fact we too coordinated the arrival of our puppy so that it wouldn’t coincide with any holidays. However, we did this because I thought I wouldn’t be able to enjoy myself, not because it would have categorically been the wrong thing to do. 

If you do decide to go ahead and your puppy goes back to the breeder for two weeks you may well find that he’ll have a ball as he’ll be with other dogs. I would recommend that your breeder reinforces any training you’ve put in place but she should understand that. 

Do you have any pictures of the puppy in question?! 

Let us know how you get on and good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agree with Karen .. but will you want to leave your puppy? .. thats always my problem lol .. 

Oh and of course if its the breeder or your choice ... then maybe it was meant to be, fate


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Today, I have been sent an email from a breeder whom I sent a general enquiry to - they have a puppy ready now - a cancellation. Perfect ***, perfect colour for us & I've fallen in love.


One question springs to mind. If there had not been a cancellation, would you have got your puppy from this breeder or was the breeder one of a few on your short list?

Our family had also debated whether we take a puppy that's available straight away or wait. In the end we decided to wait, although explaining this to two young girls who woul do anything to have a puppy is not easy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had exactly the same dilema last year... Betty was 5 1/2 Months when I left her. She was fine and had a great time but I worried all the time I was on holiday...just something else to consider!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

He is red with white tummy - I wonder if anyone has an adult so I could see the colour when older.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can assure you that your then 6 month old puppy will be absolutely fine and it will not affect your bond or relationship. Obi was 6 months old when we decided on a last minute week abroad and I was very reluctant to leave him at first. Initially I felt really guilty and the night before we went I felt terrible as I was packing  If it wasn't for disappointing the kids I would have happily cancelled . However the dog sitter family who he stayed with really spoilt him rotten and he had another dog to play with so I don't think he missed us that much at all! I missed him loads but was kept updated with texts and photos by the excellent sitter. So if you think this is the right breeder and perfect puppy then go for it . 

One pro for waiting though is that it much easier and nicer to housetrain a puppy in the summer months....just food for thought! Hope it doesn't confuse you more


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> He is red with white tummy - I wonder if anyone has an adult so I could see the colour when older.


oh just seen this pic...he's gorgeous..I wouldn't be able to resist...housetraining in the snow...definitely would


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He is very sweet! He reminds me of Nacho... do a search


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
He is a lovely little chap so I can see why you're smitten. A similar thing happened with us. I'd been looking at puppies for about 18 months but wasn't in a hurry as we have our son's pug (16 months now) to stay quite a lot and took her for walks. Then in December I took a peep on Janice's site (jandaz) and saw pics of a little red litter of girls. They were an American toy x. I fell in love and spent a week trying to talk myself out of it - holiday booked for this October, kids all left home etc. But I couldn't get her face out of my head and reserved her. She's been home with us for a week and a half and we love her. It's hard work and standing in the snow at 11pm freezing cold isn't great but we're getting used to it. I'd say it's not so much about the holiday you have booked but whether you are ready now for the puppy. It's like having a new baby in the house. If you are ready for the puddles, crying, barking, chewing and going out in the cold for toilet training then I'd say go for it. Best of luck.

Andrea x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont think 6 months is too young to leave when you go on holiday.Im a dog walker and have dogs to stay sometimes and have had dogs even younger than 6 months and i find its good for them to get used to staying somewhere while you are away and also great for socialising them with other dogs,they always have a great time too.the pup is absolutely gorgeous,good luck in whatever you decide to do xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok first! OH MY GOD HE IS ADORABLE!
and second! 6 months is definetly ok to leave him, and I agree with Jojo....will you be able to leave him would be the question...he would definetly be ok!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with others that leaving puppy for a couple of weeks at 6 months is fine, particularly as you mentioned your Mum would have him, so it would be a home from home for him.

Is this a breeder you have visited? Have you seen their set-up and met the parent dogs (particularly Mum)? How old is the puppy? Have you asked questions re health testing, etc? The puppy looks adorable, as all puppies do, but I would want to decide with my head (not heart) as he/she will be with you for a long time .... so don't feel rushed.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok decision made 
I can hardly believe I'm writing this - but YES we are going to go for it.

What I think is that we will visit him on Saturday and check out all the sensible things such as health etc. Mum & dad are both there to view. He is one of a litter of three - the other 2 are leaving on Sat and he was due to, but was cancelled due to new owners health.

Probably bring him home on the weds as husband and eldest son away till then, but may just pop a travel crate in the car on Sat just in case !!!

I am soooo excited - oh no - NAMES !!!! That's the next dilemma. I love Dexter, the boys like Sherlock but now thinking Red !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow .. you are better than me at making decisions  and way better than Turi too    only teasing Turi  

So where is your baby.. I mean puppy.. from? 
Oh wow you must be bursting with excitement ....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! Yes pop that crate in the car...Idon't know how you would be able to actually leave that little buddy there till Wed!!! eeek I can feel your excitement! so exciting and I can't wait to see pictures!!! I love Dexter as a name....and Sherlock is cute...I just don't know of a nick name for it.....and if you like red...what about Clifford?? he is the big red dog in children stories.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely, how exciting! Do you have far to drive to the breeder?


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I would still go ahead depending on when you get the puppy. June is quite a while away so as long as the puppy has plenty of time to settle in you will be ok. We got Pixel in June and had a holiday booked for a week. I was very worried about leaving her and felt very guilty but she stayed with my parents and was fine. We had a real dilemma about it before we committed to getting her though and I was worried about it. She was not worried when we left her or whilst we were away and it had no effect on her. I think I was more upset at leaving her than the other way around! Maybe because she was so young we hadn't bonded yet and everything was fun and exciting to her.

However, I would only do it if you can leave the puppy with someone else and someone who is around a lot (my parents are retired) I would never have put her into kennels.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck, you have to start sometime so why not now? I think if it feels right it is and you will get loads of support on here. There will be days when you wonder what you have done but these pass and in no time you will be off on your hols and pup will be getting his feet under the table at mums!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Yay! Just caught up with the thread!! And was going to say... DO IT! I have a 2 week trip planned at the end of March and it's not the fact that I know Nacho won't be ok it's the fact I know I'll miss him so much. - You can't put your life on hold because of a pup. They will always have to work into your lifestyle and 6 months will be fine! SOOO excited for you! Nacho as a pup was technically apricot but has gone more red. Here he is as a pup and adult so you may get an idea of the changes. 










NOW


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!

6 months will be fine to leave him. The company i worked for went bust when Betty was 7 months old and as i was temping before starting my permanent job my parents had Betty for a lot of that time. I missed Betty, she didn't notice anything was up and loved being with my parents (so much so that a year on from that she is usually with them for a week most minths!!).

Red's a cute blname. Other Red linked names Rusty, Elmo (was on sesame street and was red), Rufus, Flynn, theres loads!!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow how exciting! Popping the travel crate in your car sounds a good idea  I'm sure when your there and if the breeder ticks all your boxes you'll not be able to leave without him :love-eyes: Look forward to seeing more photos of him.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

EEEEEEEK, so excited for you. And, I must admit, slightly envious. I have TWENTY days to wait. Ok, tantrum over! 

Red boy names… Rufus, Elmo, Leroux, Angus, Rory, Murphy, Aspen, Robin. I like Red to but might spell it Redd. 

And as Jules says ELMO – it’s the name of my cat and I’ve never met anyone else who has a pet with that name so quite original. I don’t mind if you want to use it… 

I hope this helps…


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone - what wonderful supports you all are. It just feels right & as if fate has played a part. Now in a panic as not puppy prepared.....
best online place for things ?? 

Told the boys tonight & they are over the moon. My middle son just keeps staring at the picture.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Who could resist a puppy like Nacho I would snap him up in an instant! My puppy is now 51/2 months old and feel he would be old enough to leave at 6 months - especially with the breeder or your Mum. Please post more pics when you get him!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

The very basics you might need are:

-	A crate
-	A collar and lead set
-	Two bowls. One for water, the other for food
-	Vet bed
-	A kong
-	A soft toy to cuddle up to at night. 

I like Pets at Home and or Pet Planet. 

So rich of me talking about the 'basics'… I’ve spent SO much lol!


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*Puppy vs vacation*



Jon Buoy said:


> One question springs to mind. If there had not been a cancellation, would you have got your puppy from this breeder or was the breeder one of a few on your short list?
> 
> Our family had also debated whether we take a puppy that's available straight away or wait. In the end we decided to wait, although explaining this to two young girls who woul do anything to have a puppy is not easy


FWIW I think Jon Buoy poses an excellent question!

My experience during the last century was my parents never took a vacation that the Boy Molloy and I couldn't join them on. 
OlliePup has been my constant companion, sits in the front passenger seat, now Mr Morgan has his own booster in the back. We took Ollie to New England for the Christmas/New Year holidays, and to Florida when we picked up Morgan (in part to see how they got along). So we stay in "dog friendly" 
hotels. Oddly, we have boarded EddieCat with the feline vet, and I suppose there will come a time when we'll have to do that with the boys-- fortunately we have a good friend here who relieves the animal control officer on weekends, and also volunteers at Pet Helpers (similar to humane society, a no
kill shelter)--who would gladly care for them. (and would probably do a better job!)
R/
Monica


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't panic. Go with your gut instincts do not try to make it all perfect as no one tells the pup to read the manual! As long as you have deceided how you want the pup to spend the night and you stick with it you will be fine. Things that may change your idealistic way of bringing up pup are close neighbours who may not appreciate how much noise a pup can make! and how much sleep you need. Be under no illusion a small pup has a very good set of lungs! But you will work out the best way for you, don't get hung up on the right way to do things as everyone's circumstances are different. Good luck sleep well!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi said:


> The very basics you might need are:
> 
> -	A crate
> -	A collar and lead set
> ...


Girl after my own heart 
And to answer post above - yes, they were on our short list. I get a good vibe from the emails & will not say definitely yes until I go see.

Regarding crate size - have been looking but not sure what size to get. Would puppy be snugger in small one. I guess their cosy bed needs to fit inside it.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooooooh how exciting!!! remember and post lots of pics when you get him xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Have a look on CCGB website - address on my signature below - there's a page dedicated to bringing your pup home, what you really need etc.
Exciting times


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG!!! How could you say no to Him!!!! Go with your gut instinct!!! There are so many good 'holiday homes' he can go to and have a great time.... ps Where is he from?? I am in Paignton  I collect my boy on the 24th March but have to travel to Kettering (Northamptonshire) but the breeder is lovely and I am sure worth the travel x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just come off the phone from the breeder - lovely lady. Has put me totally at ease. We are to see him on Sunday to make our decision (and we are under no obligation) & by then he'll have been checked over by vet & had injections. He's micro-chipped & comes with blanket, food, 4 weeks insurance. We are to meet mum & dad who are both KC registered and eye tested. His 2 brothers are leaving this weekend but she's happy to keep him till thursday when my husband will be back and hopefully we'll be organised by then !

So all systems go......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yippppeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news!! Enjoy the puppy preparing frenzy


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh you have to have him he is gorgeous. I think you may cancel your holiday. Lol but seriously if he is going back to his breeder he will be fine
Keep us posted please and good luck with your decision
:jumping:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Just saw the picture. If I were you I'd head to PAH now. One look had me going aaahhhhh looks like your baby poo is ready for home. Welcome to the world of being a fur parent xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Fabulous news, so glad you've decided to go with your instinct.

I was thinking and largely persuading hubby for 6 months that a dog would be good for us as a family. When he finally said yes, I'd coincidenctly spoken to a breeder that day who also happened to have a couple of puppies available and ready to go. We had to wait all of 3 days to go and see the puppies. And unsurprisingly we came home with Millie the same day.

Although we had a couple of names in hand, I actually chose a different name one she came home.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

We got a medium sized crate and put the bed in there with a blanket over the top at night time. My biggest regret tho is not having the crate in our bedroom the first night I still worry Pushca was traumatised on her own in a strange place but she was fine ( I am a worry buckets ) 
A cuddly toy and an old jumper of yours to comfort him


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lisa, he looks absolutely gorgeous!  Good luck with your visit and look forward to hearing how it goes! x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

designsbyisis said:


> He is red with white tummy - I wonder if anyone has an adult so I could see the colour when older.


He's is gorgeous but I am biased as he is very like Remy. Here's Remy as a baby and now, at 6 months old...


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you for those pictures - truly gorgeous & exactly what I imagined my cockapoo to look like. Its amazing how much they change in 6 months. 

Off to Pets at Home this morning


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh how exciting! And it all looks and sounds very "right". Congratulations, I'm very happy for you and I really hope it all goes well when you visit.

You'll have fun in Pets at Home, but it is definitely pricey! Yes, I too have spent a fortune spoiling my pup rotten, hence now trying to be a little bit 'careful'. For lots of things I found that you couldn't beat eBay, and mostly people are very quick to send, often arriving next day. (We're talking new here of course for a puppy.) 
Interestingly, however, having shopped around for certain items such as Royal Canin, the food my breeder started Alfie on, the best price was at one of my friendly local independent pet shops. How handy!

Enjoy, it's a really fun time!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Lisa,

Congratulations we have a red cocakpoo named Rufus and he is now 12 weeks. If you do a search for Rufus at 11 weeks you can see some pictures. He is growing so quickly and his personality is really coming out now. Enjoy collecting your fluffy bundle of joy. 

Anna x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I got Polly at the last minute as she was a cancellation as well. Wouldn't be without her. Think some things are meant to be! I had a week away planned as well a few months after, but my husband and son were home to look after her (husband had the week off work). I was worried to start with but felt a bit miffed as the week went on that she didn't seem to be missing me!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

*Update*


So today we went for a visit. The breeder was lovely - answered all my questions before I even asked them. Gave us loads of good advice too. Met mum a gold cocker spaniel and dad who is a gorgeous red miniature poodle with fab temperment. A great clean set up, all health checks & eye certificates done. 

And the puppy - well a darling thing. So cute, inquisitive, friendly and a lovely toffee fudge colour. I am so glad the visit went well because it would have been hard to walk away. The boys took to him immediately so we are all very excited. He is already 8 weeks, but my hubby & eldest are away for a few days playing golf so we've delayed bringing him home till they are back. So thursday is the day 

We've been right round the houses with a name. I've wanted a dog called Dexter for a long while, and since we've seen photos we've thought of Boston, Buster, Sherlock, Phoenix, Crunchie, Fudge, and a long long list of others !!! Anyway, we have all voted & Dexter won  with Fudge a close second. 

Looking forward to Thursday now


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So pleased the visit went well Lisa and so glad Dexter will be home with you on Thursday. I know it will seem an age but will come around so soon


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It all sounds perfect Lisa! We will be counting down the days with you until little Dexter comes home!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great puppy news .. lots of pics needed Lisa


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic for you! So pleased and looking forward to your own pics. Thursday will be here in no time!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok Thursday lots of pics please ... I love the deep reds cockapoos .. and the choccies .. I would like one of each please ...

Where is puppy from as you seem very pleased with the set up and health testing etc?


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I became the happy owner of my cockerpoo nearly three months ago. I had to go into hospital for nearly a week, when we had only had smudge for just under two months. I was so worried about leaving my darling puppy. But the breeder said she would have smudge back, whilst I was in hospital (because my husband works long hours). In the end my daughter came round and looked after smudge. Smudge was absolutely fine, and when I got home, she seemed to know to go gentle, as I was in considerable pain! But was soooooo pleased to see her. So my advice would be GO FOR IT. You have a good,back up plan for your puppy to be looked after, whilst you are on hols......
So enjoy!!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I became the happy owner of my cockerpoo nearly three months ago. I had to go into hospital for nearly a week, when we had only had smudge for just under two months. I was so worried about leaving my darling puppy. But the breeder said she would have smudge back, whilst I was in hospital (because my husband works long hours). In the end my daughter came round and looked after smudge. Smudge was absolutely fine, and when I got home, she seemed to know to go gentle, as I was in considerable pain! But was soooooo pleased to see her. So my advice would be GO FOR IT. You have a good,back up plan for your puppy to be looked after, whilst you are on hols......
So enjoy!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I did try to load an image last night but my flickr wasn't working !!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

And I'll try that again  Off to read how to do it !!!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

I've not seen anyone use flickr on these forums before, and as I have a lot of photos on flickr I was interested to see how it worked. 

I guess this is the reason that everyone uses photobucket. I'll just have to put up with the annoying adverts.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/designsbyisis/6863251051/in/photostream
Well I have only managed how to post a thumbnail - can't seem to bring photo over from flickr so have put link to my flickr account too !!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow .. I think I want a red cockapoo .... he is scrummy  lovely looking .. you are so lucky xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, he is beautiful! I've missed out on the goss - are you taking him home, if yes when and have you chosen a name?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ooooo, he is beautiful! I've missed out on the goss - are you taking him home, if yes when and have you chosen a name?


Dexter & he comes home on thursday - full story further back on this thread


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Dexter is sooooo cute,you must be so excited counting don the days xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Read through the rest of the thread, sorry was being lazy before! 

Hurrah - so excited for you. You have three sleeps to go!!! 

How did the shopping go?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Did it all online in the end so just waiting for it to all arrive - hopefully tomorrow


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Only just seen this thread but I thought I'd put your mind at rest. Lolly was 6.5 months old when we went on holiday for just under 3 weeks. She stayed with 2 of my friends for 10 nights each and was fine. The families loved having her and she gave us the most amazing welcome home! We have since left her again a couple of times for a night here and there and she is always fine.
I have another friend who didn't leave her dog for the first couple of years (due to circumstances just didn't manage to take a holiday) and you can really see that her dog is a bit miserable and depressed now when he's left. I checked with our mutual friend who has looked after both dogs separately when we've been away if Lolly is like that and she said absolutely not. So I think it must be good for them to get used to it from a young age when they just accept things as normal. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's really interesting Janet... perhaps Marcus and I need to relax about our holiday time...


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you Jane - that is comforting. I gues its just like raising kids - if you expose them to a variety of experiences they will be less nervous & become confident.

Off to bed now to read my copy of 'The Perfect Puppy'


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The thing is I am so looking forward to our first holiday with a dog! - We have booked 2 weeks in Cornwall and I;m looking forward to it. However, there will come a time when we do need to leave him but I'm not going to worry about that for now....


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

By the way - I keep forgetting to say where Dexter comes from & a number of you have asked. He is from Yeovale Kennels in St Austell, which is only an hour away for us. Rosie has been very helpful to us - today she sent me some lovely pictures of Dexter with his brothers & mum when little pups  which was really lovely to see


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

We left Deefer at exactly six months. He kept my parents so entertained that they now have their own puppy! He was really pleased to see us when we got back - waggy bum on triple time - but still adores going to their house. Both my parents are high on his list of fav people and am sure if we had left him at the wrong time we would have known about it!

Good luck

Sue


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Deefer said:


> We left Deefer at exactly six months. He kept my parents so entertained that they now have their own puppy!
> 
> Sue


The same happened with one of my friends who looked after Lolly while we were away that first time. They now have a gorgeous brown cockapoo puppy about 14 weeks old called buttons!


----------

